# التعقيم بالبخار Autoclave



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف نتطرق في هذا الموضوع لمكونات جهاز التعقيم الرطب Autoclave (التعقيم بالبخار).
سوف نتحدث عن المكونات الرئيسية لجهاز التعقيم:

1-	حجرة التعقيم Sterilization Chamber:
وهي تكون مصنعة من مواد خاصة تتحمل درجة الحرارة والضغط العاليين,وتكون مقاومة للصدأ.(ستانلس ستيل).
صورة الحجرة من الخارج:







من الداخلستلاحظون في الصورة ادناه في أسفل الحجرة هناك فتحة ويخرج منها قضيب من الستيل هو حساس الحرارة)






2-	مضخة الماء Water Pump:
وظيفتها إدخال الماء المقطر إلى داخل الحجرة عن طرق فتحة خاصة.





3-	مضخة الشفط Vacuum Pump:
وهي تقوم بتفريغ الحجرة من الهواء بعد إغلاق الباب.لكي تتم عملية التعقيم بالشكل الأمثل.





4-	خزان الماء المقطر والماء المستعمل Distilled & Used Water Tank:
خزان الماء المقطر هو للماء الذي تستعمله المعقمة أثناء دورة التعقيم (Cycle) .والماء المستعمل هو الماء الناتج والذي يكون ملوث بالجراثيم الميتة بعد انتهاء دورة التعقيم.





5-	الصمامات الكهربائية Electro Valve:
وهي تقوم بالتحكم بتدفق الهواء والماء من وإلى الحجرة, وهذا أحدها:





6-	مبرد الماء Radiator:
وهو يقوم بتبريد الماء المستعمل قبل إدخاله للخزان كون درجة حرارة الماء تصل إلى 134 درجة سيليزية.





7-	فلتر البكتيريا bacteriology filter:
وهو الفلتر الذي يتم من خلاله إدخال الهواء إلى الحجرة أثناء دورة التعقيم ( من أحل رفع الضغط) وفي نهاية الدورة (لموازنة الضغط ما بين داخل الحجرة وخارجها).





8-	صمام الأمان Safety Valve:
وهو يفتح في حالة وصول الضغط داخل الحجرة إلى حد أعلى من المسموح به.






كذلك يوجد هنالك حساسات للحرارة والضغط ومكونات اخرى......

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح....:75::75:

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المسلم84 (11 مايو 2009)

*أسف على الخلل...*

أعتذار عن عدم ظهور الصور ,بس غريبة أنا جربت وفتحتوا أكثر من مرة ما كان في شي.
على كل حال هاي الصور مرة أخرى..

مضخة الماء:






مضخة الشفط:




خزان الماء المقطر والمستعمل:




الصمامات الكهربائية:




المبرد:




فلتر البكتيريا:




صمام الامان:


----------



## ghost_adel (11 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع عسى ان ينتفع به الناس


----------



## belal-alsharaa (13 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووورين على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ليدي لين (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الواضح والرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2009)

عطاء مثمر وجهود نيرة.

تسلم وما قصرت وجزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2009)

عطاء مثمر وجهود نيرة.

تسلم وما قصرت وجزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (16 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على مروركم...


----------



## المتابعة (18 مايو 2009)

شرح رائع 
مشكوروجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة جادة (22 يوليو 2009)

يعني الواحد مش عارف يعبر 
و قد ما نحكي في مشاركاتك المتميزة ما بنعطيك حقك 
الله يجزيك كل خير و يعطيك العافية يا رب 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## baseemsh (23 يوليو 2009)

يسلم ايديك 
وكما يبدو انك مهتم بالاوتوكليف 
بتمنى منك توضح بعض الاعطال الي ممكن تظهر بالنوع الي مصورو 
واذا عندك فكرة عن الاجهزة الاكثر تعقيدا 
يعني الي بيكون فيها التحكم الكتروني


----------



## المسلم84 (23 يوليو 2009)

اشكر الجميع على مرورهم

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله....


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (25 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك و اقدرك بكل عنف


----------



## makmedical (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووور وجزاك الله الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن من باب النصح لكل مسلم 

من الممكن أن تفتح هذه الصور على Power point وتقوم بإضافة أسهم تشير بها على المكون الذى تقصده بالضبط 

وإن شاء الله سيكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك بالنية الصالحة إن شاء الله تعالى

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## bassel hatem (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور استاذ اسامة على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ممحمد السيد (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود 
ولكن يوجد لدى جهاز مثل هذا به مشكلة هى يعمل طبيعى حتى درجة حراره118 وضغط 8. 0 بار ولايكمل ويظهر ايرر 
e9 فما الحل


----------



## angel girl (5 سبتمبر 2009)

المسلم طبعا جدا اشكرك على الموضوع استفاديت منه بكتابت تقرير التدريب الصيفي 
وتمنيت يكون شكل الدائرة الداخليه موضحة للجهاز 
بس على العموم بارك الله بيك سهلتلي كثير


----------



## baseemsh (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر واتمنى منك اخي الكريم لو تضيف مخطط بياني يبين عملية التعقيم الرطب clus-B
موضحا الضغط والزمن والحرارة المرافقة والف شكر


----------



## مهند دشاش (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المقال بس موكل أجهزة التعقيم الرطب لها دارة تبريد ونصيحة ليلي بدو يشتري جهاز تعقيم رطب يدير بالو من الأبعاد بين اسطواني و متوازي مستطيلات ،متوازي مستطيلات احسن وأكبر .م.مهند


----------



## مهند المهداوي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز شكرا على المجهود الجميل ولكن لدي عدة ملاحظات اود ان انبه اليهاحتى تتكامل المعلومات لدى اخواننا في الملتقى:
1- الفقرة 2 التي تنص على الصمام الكهربائي وهو يسمى (solenoid valve) حيث ان عمله هو السيطرة على مجرى الماء عن طريق الفتح او الاغلاق وتتم السيطرة عليه كهربائيا من الكونترول.
2- ورد في الفقرة 5 ان الماء الناتج سيكون ملوثا بالجراثيم الميتة اود ان اشير الى ان جهاز التعقيم بالبخار لا يعمل على تنضيف المواد ولكنه يعقمها اي انه ستكون هناك جراثيم ميتة موجودة في الماء الناتج ولكن بكمية قليلة لكون المواد ستكون داخل حاويات شبه مغلقة.


----------



## مــريــم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع غاية في الأهمية.. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزت غنيم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dark.mido (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والله على هذا المهود الرائع


----------



## dark.mido (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور والله على هذا المهجود الرائع*​


----------



## sh_elshnawy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noor alfateh (10 أكتوبر 2009)

_*الموضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*ئع وجدا والله يعطيك العافيه_


----------



## عقيل سامي عقيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
اشكرك يابش مهندس جزيل الشكر وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Creatives (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا
اريد مخطط كهربائي لجهاز Arcus Hematology Analyzer(Human CBC
ايضا لدي مخطط لجهاز اشعة فوق صوتية شركة سمنس لمن يريد عبر المنتدى


----------



## walid_darwish (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jaber al atar (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الموضوع رائع ومفيد 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا:16:


----------



## انس سيف الدين (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الوصف الرائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 فبراير 2010)




----------



## shimo2009 (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أشرف الحسن (3 مارس 2010)

موضوع شيق وجميل،،، ولكن عندي فضول في معرفة نوع هذا الجهاز الذي أخذت منه الصور،،، وما هي الشركة الصانعة له وموديله وشكرا
أشرف


----------



## laha3330 (12 مارس 2010)

مجهود اثر من رائع 
شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## ahmadba (13 مارس 2010)

عزيزي اعذرني يوجد بعض الملابسات هنا 
لا تدخل نقطة ماء واحدة للحجرة والا فان عملية التعقيم تعتبر فاشلة
ان الماء يسخن ليتحول لبخار بدرجة حرارة مابين 126 حتى 134 مئوية و يدخل البخار فقط للحجرة
تحت ضغط 2 بار تقريبا
فمن الخطأ ان نقول تبريد الماء ذو درجة الحرارة 134 لانه ليس ماء بهذه الدرجة بل بخار
مضخة التخلية وظيفتها هي : بعض الجراثيم تنفجر تحت ضغط سلبي فهي مهمة اساسية ببداية دورة التعقيم و تتم على 3 مراحل
اما وظيفة المضخة بنهاية دورة التعقيم فهي بدورة التجفيف لكي تخلص الحجرة من البخار حتى لا يتكاثف البخار عند فتح صمام التصريف لانخفاض درجة حرارة الحجرة لدون ال 100 درجة و بالتالي عدم ترطيب او تندي المواد المعقمة
الجهاز المعروض تعقيم بالبخار الرطب سعة صغيرة تقريبا 25 ليتر 
اجهزة التعقيم تختلف بالحجم بناء على الوظيفة المطلوبة منها اي مكان العمل المتواجدة فيه
بعض الاجهزة الكبيرة الحجم تستمد بخارها من البخار المركزي
كما ان فلتر البكتريا لا يدخل البخار للحجرة اثناء دورة التعقيم لرفع الضغط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مستحيل
لا يدخل عبرالفلتر البكتيري اي هواء من الجو المحيط الا في نهاية دورة التعقيم فقط لموازنة الضغط داخل الغرفة حتى يفتح باب الحجرة بأمان
انا اضفت في المنتدى معلومات عن جهاز تعقيم بالبخار باللغة الانكليزية سعة الجهاز 610 لمن يود الاستفادة 
عن بعض مشاكل الاجهزة


----------



## المسلم84 (15 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم اشكر مشاركتك الفعالة 
ولكن اخي انا كنت اتحدث عن جهاز معين وليس عن اجهزة التعقيم بشكل عام.
وهذه بعض الملاحظات على مشاركتك...



ahmadba قال:


> عزيزي اعذرني يوجد بعض الملابسات هنا
> لا تدخل نقطة ماء واحدة للحجرة والا فان عملية التعقيم تعتبر فاشلة
> في الجهاز الموجود في الصورة الماء يدخل من فتحة واحدة فقط لا غير...
> ان الماء يسخن ليتحول لبخار بدرجة حرارة مابين 126 حتى 134 مئوية و يدخل البخار فقط للحجرة
> ...


----------



## المسلم84 (15 مارس 2010)

أشرف الحسن قال:


> موضوع شيق وجميل،،، ولكن عندي فضول في معرفة نوع هذا الجهاز الذي أخذت منه الصور،،، وما هي الشركة الصانعة له وموديله وشكرا
> أشرف



اخي الكريم 
اسم الجهاز: Exacta
الشركة المصنعة: Mocom من ايطاليا


----------



## pump-love (15 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه يالغالي 
 اضيف علي معلومه ان الغرف الي تصير فيها التعقيم تصير معزوله ويكون هناك فتحتين في غرف التعقيم فتحه من جهت غرفت العمليات وفته علي غرفه العقيم علشان ماتطلع من عند الاسياب وينتقل الجراثيم 
 وشكرا


----------



## ahmadba (17 مارس 2010)

*اعتذار*

الاخ المسلم
اعتذر لك
معك حق فموضوع كان عن جهاز معين و تعليقي كان عن اجهزة البخار الكبيرة
اكرر اسفي 
و اشكر سعة صدرك
مع العلم ان مشاركتك بطرح الموضوع و مع الشرح بالصورة قييم وممتاز و تشكر عليه
اخوك احمد


----------



## المسلم84 (17 مارس 2010)

ahmadba قال:


> الاخ المسلم
> اعتذر لك
> معك حق فموضوع كان عن جهاز معين و تعليقي كان عن اجهزة البخار الكبيرة
> اكرر اسفي
> ...



ولا يهمك اخي احمد

ما في داعي للاعتذار,بس كنت حابب انبهك و انبه الاخوة لهذه النقطة...


----------



## mo7a galal (19 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## فاضل نهار (7 يونيو 2010)

شاكرين اهتمامك ==============جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sham3oun (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## amod (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس اللامي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم واحلى ما بالموضوع الصور التوضيحية


----------



## e.berakdar (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## aborood (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdosada (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يااخى 
انا اشتغلت مدة ليست طويلة على اجهزة (autoclaves (amasco 
من يريد اى استفسار عنها فليراسلنى ولو اقدر افيد لن اتاخر
لكم جميعا منى التحية


----------



## jaber al atar (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*بســــــــــم اللــــــــه الرحمــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــــــيم*

 العلم نور من الله ونور الله لا يهدي لعاصي​نحمد الله علي وجود امثالك في هذا المنتدي وجزاك الله خيرا علي كل هذه المجهودات الرائعة

وجعلها الله غي ميزان حسناتك :63::63::63:
​


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك عرضك راااائع كما عودتنا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

مشكورين اخواني ففي الجدل افادة ان كان للصالح العام


----------



## haedar alrobae (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد محمود الفقى (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى على كل هذا المجهود


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (10 مارس 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا على الافادة_


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ممدوح النجار (23 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه بس لو عندك فكره عن اجهزة التعقيم المركزي ياريت تفدنا لغرف العمليات


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المميز 
بارك الله بك


----------



## البعث (14 أبريل 2011)

* مشكور اخي العزيزممكن المساعدة في الحصول على المخطط لوحة السطيرة لجهاز الاوتو كليف نوع getinge سويدي المنشاء
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​*


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 أبريل 2011)

بورك فيك موضوعك جدا شيق


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيها العافية الشباب المميزة في مواضيعها الله يخليلنا اياكم وللامة الاسلامية 
كل الاحترام للجهود والله


----------



## أيوب الحديثي (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخوي العزيز


----------



## زيزفون85 (24 أبريل 2011)

thanks for your personality to this object


----------



## عالم التقني (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي
ولكن هل يمكن لشخص ان يصمم الجهاز؟؟


----------



## medelec (28 مايو 2011)

اخواني لدي جهاز اوتوكلاف matachana sc500 يشتغل في البداية جيدا لكن يكتب faille de temperature وفي النهاية(fin du cycle) يكتب fin du proces avec incident مع ان كل المراحل تمر بسلام وغرفة التعقيم اجدها دا حرارة عالية عند نهاية cycle ولكم كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (11 يونيو 2011)

thank you 4 solden information


----------



## the king of heart (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## benamad (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكوروجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## loveeee83 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## loveeee83 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## zima zima (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المميز07 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور .. أخوووي
و يعطيك العافية ،،،


----------



## علاءرجب (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية مجهود رائع
انا عندي استفسار بسيط من اهل لخبرة
عند وصول درجة الحرارة ل 135 وما فوق هل تخلق بيئة جديدة لحوصلة الجراثيم ؟؟
او ما هي الاضرار المترتبة عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن المعدل الطبيعي ؟


----------



## engehabg (17 فبراير 2012)

*خبر هام 
تعلن شركه سكاى للاجهزه الطبيه والعلميه بالاسكندريه عن بدايه قبول الافراد للتدريب على البرنامج التدريبى المتكامل لاصلاح وصيانه الاجهزه الطبيه المتعدده وطرق استخدامها وذلك بالتعاون مع معهد البحوث الطبيه بالاسكندريه .
التدريب يشمل الاتى :
التدريب النظرى
التدريب العملى 
... ... ... ... اصلاح الكارتات الاليكترونيه الخاصه بالاجهزه الطبيه ومكوناتها وتقنيه تحرى الاعطال.
اجهزه المعامل – اجهزه العيادات المتعدده – اجهزه عيادات طب الاسنان – اجهزه العلاج الطبيعى – اجهزه غرف العنايه المركزه – اجهزه غسيل الكلى – اجهزه غرف العمليات –حضانات الاطفال – اجهزه المختبرات الطبيه. (200جنيها) 
وذلك على ارقامنا التاليه للحجز والاستعلام 
03/4446482 موبيل / 01273804262
*


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.ra2ed (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتم يااخوان اريد احد يفيدني في الفرق بين steam sterilizer and autoclave 
حيث انني اعمل جديد في العمل على هذه الاجهزه ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان 
اخوكم المهندس رائد غالي


----------



## tareq altayeb (19 أبريل 2012)

جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## ابو الامجاد (24 أبريل 2012)

*الأخوة المهندسين الكرام
ارجوا ممن يستطيع مساعدتي بدليل الصيانة لجهاز الاتوتوكلاف الايطالي cisa 646 فانا اواجه فيه مشاكل عديده .. ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري*


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (3 مايو 2012)

جهدك مبارك بالنسبة لي ليس هذا ما قصدت


----------



## النقيب اليافعي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني المهندسي انا مهندس تبريد في مستشفى وامبلشت في جهاز اوتو قلاف فية مشكلة ومافي فني معدات طبية والمستشفى محتاجة الجهاز ضروري جدن ارجو الافاة ولكم الاجر
الجهاز من نوع tuttnaer 
Electronic Table - top Autoclave
models 3870 EHS 
يعمل لفترة قصيرة لا تتجاوز الدقائق ومن ثم يخرج البخار والماء بقوة من انبوب التصريف حتى نفاذ الماء علماً بوجود حرارة في الجهاز ولاكن لا يوجد تعقيم ولا بخار داخل اللحجرة


----------



## النقيب اليافعي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## النقيب اليافعي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يعافيك


----------



## النقيب اليافعي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني المهندسين ارجو المساعد في جهاز اوتوكلاف لمستشفى مفهاش فني صيانة اجهزة صبية وانا فني تبريد الجهاز جديد نوع
tuttauer
توب اتوكلاف موديل3870 EHS
بيشتغل دقاءق ويعمل فاكيم ويخرج كل الماء والبخار من فتحت التصريف ومفيش تعقيم بس فية حرارة افيدوني ولكم الاجر والثواب المستشفاى محتاجة الجهاز في اسرع وقت


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مفيييد و رائع واكثر من واضح


----------



## ameneta (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكلة في البرمجة


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مش واضح السؤال


----------



## علاء العقربي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا غالي جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## م : محمد عبدالرازق (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ازى حضرتك يا باش مهندسنا الهمام 
لو تكرمت تعطينى سيرفيس مانيوال للجهاز بتاع حضرتك 
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## AM+ (9 فبراير 2013)

merci


----------



## adel amin (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
انا عندى اوتوكلاف mednif yxq.sg41.280 وفجأة اصبح لا يعمل 
اريد معرفة اسباب العطل الممكنة وكيفية اصلاحها وكيفية تغيير الهيتر والجزء الموصل له فى الاوتوكلاف 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## salah ahmed mahref (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*اية الجلاوة دى*

دى حاجة مية مية


----------



## emad alabiad (15 مارس 2014)

تسلم عل مجهود


----------



## therarocky (6 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.Esam Rasheed (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جرجس اشرف (6 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووور اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن بغداد المهندس (26 أكتوبر 2014)

عاشت الأيادي استاذ أكيد تعبت في عملية رفع الصور:15:


----------



## kenanoo (7 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكمأخي الكريم لدي جهاز تعقيم رطب حجم 290 لتر مشكلته بجوان الباب فهو مقطوع حاولت عدة مىات وصله لكن لم أعرف ماهي مادة اللصق الخاصة به..أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## رضا 13 (8 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الاجابة عن السؤال: 
ماسبب خروج المواد المراد تعقيمها "شانات وشاش" من جهاز التعقيم بالبخار مبللة ورطبة مع ان الجهاز يصل للدرجة المطلوبة والضغط المناسب


----------



## محمدالقبالي (8 أبريل 2015)

السبب هو في المرحلة الاخير من التعقيم وهي evacuation والتي يتم فيها شفط جميع الرطوبه من المواد التي يتم تعقيمها، وذلك عن طريق انقاص الضغط في حجرة التعقيم الى ما يقارب سالب واحد بار ...
يجب حل المشكلة لانه مستقبلا سوف يتكون الصدأ في حجرة التعقيم وكذلك في الادوات التي يتم تعقيمها...
تحياتي


----------



## أشرف سامي (10 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## kenanoo (17 أبريل 2015)

مشكور أخي الكريم...لدي سؤال:إذا انقطع جوان الباب لجهاز التعقيم الكبير فكيف يتم اصلاحه وماهي المواد اللزمة للصقه.. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ام عباس العراق (10 مايو 2015)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك على هذا الشرح


----------



## eng rose90 (13 مايو 2015)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## جوهرة الرحمان (9 يوليو 2015)

شكرا على هذا الشرح لى رجاء ممكن الحصول على معلومات فى ما يخص جهاز الاوتوكلاف chs-st045/65 top-stel


----------



## المسلم84 (28 يوليو 2015)

kenanoo قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم...لدي سؤال:إذا انقطع جوان الباب لجهاز التعقيم الكبير فكيف يتم اصلاحه وماهي المواد اللزمة للصقه.. وشكرا جزيلا



حسب معلوماتي لا يمكن اصلاح جوان الباب ( Gasket) . لانه عبارة عن مادة مطاطية


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

